# Justin.tv and / or UStream



## Fsgdag (Jan 1, 2011)

I apologize if this question has been asked and answered but doing several searches didn't appear to turn up anything. 

I have both a series 3 and series 4 TiVo. I'm wondering if anyone has been able to get Justin.tv or UStream working on either of these units?? 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

There is a way to do it but it involves a few steps every time you want to watch a different video so it's not very user friendly. This method requires you to download the stream using a program like Grab Pro then playing the cached video file that is being created as the stream is recorded using HME/VLC Video Streamer.

Note: I'm running Windows XP and these instruction might need to be modified for your operating system.

1. Install Grab Pro Toolbar for Internet Explorer (IE)

2. Change Grab Pro's catch directory to an easy to find folder. (optional but it makes finding the files easier)

3. Install HME/VLC Video Streamer.

4. Using IE go to Ustream.TV or Justin.TV or any other place Grab Pro works and start a video.

5. Use Grab Pro from the IE toolbar and start downloading the video.

6. Go to Grab Pro's catch directory and see what file is downloading, you can use the folder refresh and look for the file size to change.

7. Assume the file is named: 1234567 and the catch directory is: c:\catch. Open HME/VLC Video Streamer's config.ini file and add the following:

```
[Grab Pro]
url=c:\catch\1234567
needs_vlc=True
```
8. Run HME/VLC Video Streamer and then go watch the video on the Tivo, make sure you don't close IE and stop the stream.

To watch another video go to step 4.

*Advanced stuff:*
I modified the the HME/VLC Video Streamer's start.py code so I don't have to change the config.ini file each time. Just modify the start.py video format code to look like this:

```
MIMETYPES.update({'.xml': 'text/xml',        '.vob': 'video/mpeg',
                      '.m2v': 'video/mpeg',      '.m4v': 'video/mp4',
                      '.flv': 'video/x-flv',     '.mkv': 'video/x-matroska',
                      '': 'video/x-flv',         '.tivo': 'video/x-tivo-mpeg'})
```
And add this to the config.ini:

```
[Grab Pro Videos]
dir=c:\catch
needs_vlc=True
```
This will allow you to just search for the video from the Tivo.

I know it's a lot and I did say it was not user friendly but if you have any questions I will be happy to help.


----------



## arrarrgee (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Allanon...will try this..happy 2011 btw



Allanon said:


> There is a way to do it but it involves a few steps every time you want to watch a different video so it's not very user friendly. This method requires you to download the stream using a program like Grab Pro then playing the cached video file that is being created as the stream is recorded using HME/VLC Video Streamer.
> 
> Note: I'm running Windows XP and these instruction might need to be modified for your operating system.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

trying to figure this one out my self, get it

grabpro keeps saying no url found on ustream=\

Does this method not work anymore?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I found Stream Transport works better, just use Stream Transport to browse to the web page with the video then it's url should show up in the bottom window. Select the url, make sure "Change Folder" is selected, and then click "Download". Save the file to the folder your Tivo video streaming program uses. Then from the Tivo open the video streaming program and watch the video.

I've tested this with both HME/VLC Video Streamer and Stream Baby.


----------



## smoothtivo (Apr 26, 2004)

When you say open from the TiVo streaming program, what is that?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

smoothtivo said:


> When you say open from the TiVo streaming program, what is that?


HME/VLC Video Streamer or Stream Baby.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the tip, will try stream transport next time=)


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I want to stream the live feed of the Decorah eagles (http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles) to my tivo, so it can be a background to family activities in the living room. I downloaded Stream Transport (1.0.2.2171), but as soon as I choose the file to save the stream as, the program crashes. Has anyone else encountered this? Are there other programs I might successfully try instead? Or is there a way to get my Tivo Premiere to directly see a live ustream feed?

Thank you!


----------



## DETN8R (Jul 26, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the thread but I'm having trouble streaming MKV files with subtitles. It looks like I can get the video and audio to stream but the subtitles wont show up.

I think running VLC with the --sub-track=1 will work but have no idea how to make HMEVLC do that.


----------

